# Wikipedia FINALLY had an accurate article on DPD



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

When I first got dp there were articles on wikipedia saying that dp was caused by anxiety and if you take medication and go to counseling, it will go away. SO SO SO many doctors thinks this is the case and that is where we get off the same page and get frustrated. There is FINALLY an article that paints a real picture of dpd. It states what we already know, that drugs don't help. It states that DPD IS NOT A FORM OF PSYCHOSIS and that we all remain completely sane while having it. I am going to print this article out and take it to my doctor because she can't pull her head out of her butt to understand what I have. I've been her patient for years now. She saw me pre dp, she saw me during my first short episode, and she has seen me since and still says that she can't come up with a diagnosis. It's infuriating. 
Anyways, here is is. Go forth and use it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depersonalization_disorder

*A little PSA here*

If you just joined this board and are afraid that you are going to have dp forever, please understand that I am not saying that you can never recover from dp. That is not the case AT ALL. Severely long lasting cases of dp are actually incredibly rare. This site has 17,000 something members and under 50 people who post regularly. Most are here for a few weeks to a year or two, recover, and don't come back. People recover and move on. If you can learn to see that dp is NOTHING more than a natural body process, a defense mechanism, and you learn to accept it, stop fearing it, and live despite it, you will see that it starts to lessen and eventually just goes away. You CAN recover. You will recover. What I am trying to point out is just a more accurate representation of the disorder overall and how medication doesn't usually work because dp is a defense mechanism, not an illness.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey fantastic! I wonder who wrote the accurate article. Good disclaimer too.lol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Good post. However, since Wikipedia is an open database that anyone can edit, It is not the most credible source no matter how accurate and well written a section might be. If you encounter a professional that do not know about or understand dpd/dr, you will probably have better luck referring them to "X journal of medicine/psychiatry" than Wikipedia. Then again the source-material is linked to in the article. Which is usually previously mentioned medical publications.


----------

